# 12 Gram CO2 system?



## Stimz (Aug 18, 2009)

Is there any type of adapter or something to use 12g co2 cartridges to inject co2 into a nano aquarium? Any DIY instructions or is it just not practical?

Edit: http://www.airsplat.com/Items/GG-12G-CO2.htm in case anyone was wondering those types of cartridges mostly used for airsoft/paintball. Very cheap and in a low CO2 nano I would think it would last a decent amount of time... if there is an easy way to inject it that is.


----------



## Stimz (Aug 18, 2009)

http://www.rap4.com/paintball/os/quick-change-adapter-p-3506.html

could something like that work? need some feedback this would be a very cost effective solution for my 2.5g if it could work!


----------



## El Exorcisto (Aug 10, 2006)

At two bps I spent a 20oz paintball can in 3 weeks in my 55. I dont foresee using less then 1/3 a bps, and even at that you are looking at having to swap it literally daily. It would also get pricey buying all those disposable poppers.


----------



## Stimz (Aug 18, 2009)

El Exorcisto said:


> At two bps I spent a 20oz paintball can in 3 weeks in my 55. I dont foresee using less then 1/3 a bps, and even at that you are looking at having to swap it literally daily. It would also get pricey buying all those disposable poppers.


Well, like I mentioned the target tank size I want to try this on, if possible, would be under 3 gallons.

The real question is: can/has this be done or do I need a high level of DIY expertise to pull it off?


----------

